

Super smart "Gen-Y"/HR webapp: Rypple - colortone
http://www.rypple.com/index.shtml

======
evdawg
Why are you posting this when I can't even sign up to try it out? It looks
good, but "We will send you an email when the beta program starts." = FAIL.

~~~
colortone
'Cuz it's worth looking at!

It's a "scoop", man! ;-)

------
pedalpete
didn't try it out, but great idea and your video demo is really good. Site is
well laid out. Well explained,well done. Best of luck you get a star!

~~~
colortone
Thanks, but it's not my company. I found it via this blog post:
cussionleader.hbsp.com/haque/2008/12/how_to_be_a_21st_century_capit.html

